
At This Lost Alpine Resort, You Could Ski Among California's Orange Groves - jackgavigan
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/at-this-lost-alpine-resort-you-could-ski-among-californias-orange-groves
======
lisper
> Though the buildings are gone, the foliage is rich, the air is pure and
> crisp, and the views are as amazing as ever.

But it has been many, many years since there has been any snow on Echo
Mountain.

~~~
WillPostForFood
Here is a picture of snow on Echo Mountain in 2013 - you can just make out
downtown LA in the background.

[http://i.imgur.com/Cqv5Zb1.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Cqv5Zb1.jpg)

And wasn't there snow down to ~2,500 feet in early Feb this year?

~~~
lisper
I'll rephrase: it has been many, many years since there has been more than a
light dusting of snow on Echo Mountain. It has probably been decades since you
could last ski there.

------
HillaryBriss
they had a pretty sweet set up. electric rail line to the top. alpine tavern.
ocean view. beautiful big trees.

but, yeah, everything burned down.

